# 525 knobby sideplate



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

looking for one but has to be complete ..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Kwaj-tom said:


> looking for one but has to be complete ..



Which "Knobby" sideplate ?

The one off the MAG T / Tournamag ?

I have a Brand New one for $35, plus shipping costs . . . The pics below are for identification only ( not my sideplate in pics )


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

where are you in nc??


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Kwaj-tom said:


> where are you in nc??


25 miles NNE of Raleigh . . . 180 miles from Nags Head.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

I'm in oriental and coming thru raleigh on the 23 to see mom pm me your cell and we could meet near raleigh and I'll check it out and save shipping.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Kwaj-tom said:


> I'm in oriental and coming thru raleigh on the 23 to see mom pm me your cell and we could meet near raleigh and I'll check it out and save shipping.


OK . . . Sounds like a plan.

You have a PM.

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Kwaj-tom,

Do you still want the knobby sideplate ?

I sent you my address via PM, as requested, and have heard nothing back from you .

Thanks . . .


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

sorry but called out to Barking Sands to fix a problem on an FPS 36 antenna will be back in the states next weekend and send you a USPMO for the side plate.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Kwaj-tom said:


> sorry but called out to Barking Sands to fix a problem on an FPS 36 antenna will be back in the states next weekend and send you a USPMO for the side plate.


OK, Tom ... It's all yours and ready to mail . . . $41.00, including postage ( within the US ) !

Stay safe out there & tight lines !!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Kwaj-tom said:


> sorry but called out to Barking Sands to fix a problem on an FPS 36 antenna will be back in the states next weekend and send you a USPMO for the side plate.


Hi, haven't heard from you . . . just touching base !

Tight Lines !


----------

